# The subject reminds me of an activity I did during my intern



## Marsario

Hei!
Miksi voisin kääntää sanan activity tässä kontekstissa. Mikä verbi sen kanssa käytetään?

Lause englanniksi:
The subject reminds me of an activity I did during my internship in the English school Pilgrims

Yritykseni:
Aihe muistuttaa minua toiminnasta, jota harrastin työharjoitteluni aikaan Pilgrims englantilaisessa koulussa.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Toiminta" is fine.  So is "muistuttaa", I think, even though it somehow suggests to me that the subject actively does something to remind me.  I would prefer to say: _Aihe *tuo mieleeni* toiminnan, jota harrastin työharjoitteluni aikana englantilaisessa Pilgrims-koulussa._ In a real-life situation, I would probably not use the word "toiminta" but say: _Aihe tuo mieleeni [erään] asian, jota..._


----------



## Marsario

Thank you Grumpy Old Man! I don't know if I should have said that the activity was an exercise the teacher invented to establish group cooperation among the students...



> _aikana englantilaisessa Pilgrims-koulussa._



Thank you for correcting the two mistakes, I never know whether I should write Pilgrims-koulussa, Pilgrims koulussa, koulussa Pilgrims, koulussa Pilgrimissä or koulu Pilgrimissä... 

Also, I am not sure why "aikaan" was wrong. Does it mean you would usually say either "siihen aikaan" or "sen aikana"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You're welcome, Marsario.  I am just an amateur as far as Finnish grammar is concerned.  I go by my ear, I don't necessarily know what Kielitoimisto says. "Aikaan" in your example doesn't strike me as really bad at all.  In fact, I'm sure many Finns would use it and it may actually be officially correct.  I just thought "aikana" would be a better choice.

Both "siihen aikaan" and "sen aikana" are perfectly good Finnish but they are not synonymous.  Examples:

_*Siihen aikaan* ei ollut televisiota. _(There was no television *in those  days / at that time*.)
"Siihen aikaan" usually refers to a point in time long ago in the past, not just a couple of hours ago.

_Kolmannesta erästä odotettiin poikkeuksellisen sähköistä, mutta mitään epätavallista ei tapahtunut *sen aikana*.
_"Sen aikana" means "during it". (The reference is to an ice hockey match.)


----------



## Marsario

Aha! Clear! Thank you!


----------

